# Difference between Modena'pigeons and King Pigeons



## Willem (Feb 15, 2011)

I have recently bought a pair of King Pigeons, or so I have been told by the previous owner, I am looking to get a few more pairs, but want to confirm what the difference between Modena pigeons and King pigeons are. I don't want to mix the two. Can anyone help?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Willem said:


> I have recently bought a pair of King Pigeons, or so I have been told by the previous owner, I am looking to get a few more pairs, but want to confirm what the difference between Modena pigeons and King pigeons are. I don't want to mix the two. Can anyone help?


go to google, click on image..type the breed name in there..and look at the pictures... do the same for the modena..and then you can tell the diff. I think the modena is rounder in body and shorter.. the king seem taller and not as round in the body.. some kings have that high tail like a modena.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Willem said:


> I have recently bought a pair of King Pigeons, or so I have been told by the previous owner, I am looking to get a few more pairs, but want to confirm what the difference between Modena pigeons and King pigeons are. I don't want to mix the two. Can anyone help?


* There two types of king show type and the squab type. The show type does look like the Modtna while the squabing type looks like a over size race bird. I would say that you have the show type king.* GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A show king and a modena are close. The beak and head are different. Both have been crossed to each othere improving the breed in the past. And i would say now some modenas are biggere then some kings. Now utily kings there is a large difference in both of them. But show king and modena just a slight difference


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The other post are very right for all intent there are two different breeds of Kings and nthey are very different birds.


----------

